

How Do We Get Young Women Interested In Computer Scientists? - runn1ng
http://www.clickhole.com/blogpost/how-do-we-get-young-women-interested-computer-scie-355

======
informatimago
Yes, that's a much better question than how to get them interested in computer
science. If there are nurses, it's because they're interested in doctors.

~~~
runn1ng
I will add that the article was clearly a parody on an Onion-affiliated
website. I thought that was obvious.

